# Tadpole Saga: Day 1



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey,
I was doing some maintenence in my loma partida tank today when I accidently knocked a dead bromeliad leaf off of the plant. To my great surprise/horror, there was a large tadpole flailing around in the now waterlesss and detatched leaf. It doesn't have any legs yet, but looks to be about the right size to pop the rear ones. To my knowledge this is also the first breeding this pair has done. I took the tadpole and placed it in a film canister full of water and attached the film canister to the bromeliad right where the leasf used to be. So now my question: will the mother a) find the tadpole and b) raise the tadpole even though it is in a new environment? Anyone have experiences with this type of thing before? I'll get pics up tonight of the tadpole and the tank and we'll see what happens from this point on, but if anyone has suggestions let me know. 

Jordan

Edit: Pics ready, sorry for the quality but i just snapped them with my phone camera a minute ago.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well congrats Jordan! I have heard of pumilio "refinding" their taspoles so I think the best thing to do is just hope for the best, also you should be able to see feeder eggs pretty easily in a film can.

I shot you an email saying I went to NWFF and picked up some stuff, dont know if you got it, I would like to chat with you sometime. Stay in touch.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats Jordan.
-Jon


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Very cool experiment.. I hope it works out, but I guess we'll learn something either way.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Jordan , I had the same situation with one of my cristobal tads , it was ready to pop its front legs too and the brom cup just stopped holding water , so I did the same thing with the film cannister . I even zip tied a brom leaf to the bottom of the cannister to make it look " real " . Sad to say it died a week or so later . So only time will tell . Hope yours goes better than mine . And if he does I get first dibs on it :lol: . I need one to go with the one I'm getting soon .


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. No eggs in the cup yet. If I don't find eggs soon I might swap it with a tadpole that my bastis are raising now, since I have a feeling they are raising a ton right now. I could also try the chicken yolk method...


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Still no eggs. I wonder how long this guy can survive without food...i'm trying to decide when it's been long enough and I should move him.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Scrap the chicken yolk method but try to feed another darts eggs if you have anything breeding. I've been doing this with my "stranded" Loma tadpoles that I have pulled and raised on my own and have raised 4 from fresh hatched tads to morphing age or near morphing age froglets. Sadly the first 2 were spindly and the other 2 are about to pop fronts, so I am hoping... The Basti switch idea is always good as well.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Oh, and as for how long they can go without eggs... a few weeks ago the current ones I am feeding had a time where they went about a week and a half or maybe more without feeder eggs and they are still going strong, so they can last for awhile.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

any updates?


----------

